# Tamurkhan: The Throne of Chaos



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I recently bought the Forge World book (See topic title).

Now as I started reading it, it talks about the units in Tamurkhan's army, the battles he fights and wins. Then at the back it mentions stats for ForgeWorld units and those involved within the book.

Now, this isn't particularly interesting.... However, part of the book talks about a battle between Sayhl (spelling) Beastmen Army and Cathay on The Great Bastion (The Great Wall). It described the units of Cathay as using "long swords" and having "back banners", having "creatures of granite form and attack", so on so forth. Now I find this interesting because Cathay is pretty much empty in terms of major lore. Furthermore, I've not read or heard of any detailed descriptions of such units.... However this book goes out of the way to do so....










Which swords they are refering too, I don't know, but I suppose it will be the Steel swords of the Han Dynasty. 

So, I wonder..... Is Cathay ever going to be added into Warhammer as a playable army.... I would love them to be added and I'd love Nippon and Araby to be done as well.... But I doubt it would happen.


Anyways, I also remember reading somebody posting on this site something about writing lore or giving lore ideas to him and he'd write it up and present it to GW as a possible idea.... Anybody able to remember that?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

If they happen they'll be from Warhammer Forge... and its a Warhammer Forge book that has prompted this question. Coincidence..?


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

I think Cathay is supposed to have (or had?) a Tzeentch coven in it, but also was supposed to have stopped the Great Maw in some fashion (in the first Ogre Kingdoms book)?

The old 'Warhammer Armies' supplement had army lists for allied Cathay/Nippon units.
They had Ashigaru spearmen (no armour, spear), Samurai infantry + cavalry (elites like Empire Goldswords and -I guess- Empire knights of White Wolf), Ninja's (just like Dark Elves + Skaven have Assassins), but also Ki-Rin (Unicorns made of clouds) and Temple Dogs (huge Stone statues which come to life and used as monster mounts for your Lord). 

I imagine any new Nippon guys might have something like bows, handguns (maybe 'unreliable' like the skaven weapons?) and rockets (e.g. Empire Helstorms?)

I too would like to see these nations coming into WFB (we already have the start of it from Dreadfleet where you have Djinn's and Efreets powering the sails).


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

> I think Cathay is supposed to have (or had?) a Tzeentch coven in it, but also was supposed to have stopped the Great Maw in some fashion (in the first Ogre Kingdoms book)?


Worshipping of Tzeentch is allowed to a minor rate in catey and i believe they crushed the original lands of the ogres by using their magic i think it involved meteores.

I hope that they bring out Cathay but it is unlikly since there are many other armies out there that need a update but Warhammer Forge could do them like they did with the chaos dwarfs.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

While tending to agree with the others that it will be Forge that produce something for Cathay if at all ever, your best source of material will be WHFRP items from 1st through to current to give you more ideas.

The basis for Cathay and its LACK of development come from the 80's original warhammer stuff when roleplay and then major battles using figures was fairly crude compared to today's standards of game development. There has been little added over time for WHFB since.

However if it is in the same theme.... and you are particularly interested in it and doing perhaps a unit or two as mercenaries or something like that for SOM or perhaps a count as unit... I would go Samurai style on drugs.... so out of all the pictures above...Song Dynasty... I would also take a close look at Skaven Gutter runners, etc.. as that is where the clan is based..... they will take some elements of local weaponry like throwing stars, knives and sword design... which is more falchion... than straight style.

Lexi.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

It's a great book, I do hope for a Cathay type ForgeWorld book, or indeed, perhaps a Cathay vs Nippon book! That would be fantastic, there is a lot of history between China and Japan, I suppose the first Sino-Japanese War would be the historic background...

I dunno..... It'd be interesting nontheless.


----------

